# How to connect to HDVR2 Tivos???



## TigerDave (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi all, I've been out of the Tivo loop for the past few years. I use my two HDVR2 units daily as a regular user and have been very happy with both.

The last time I was very active in this forum was when the Home Media Option was on the verge of being introduced for Series 2 owners -- with the exception of DirecTivo owners like myself.

Fast foward to 2006. One of my co-workers recently told me that my HDVR2 unit can now be hacked so that I can swap shows between them as well as archiving shows onto CD-R or DVD-R. Since I already have an 802.11b Wi-Fi network in my house I figured I'm pretty much there hardware-wise. 

I then jumped into this forum, conducted numerous searches and found lots of content, but nothing straight and to-the-point as to what steps I need to make my two HDRV2's play on my wi-fi network.

Can anyone just give me the Cliffs Notes version or point me in the right direction as to what USB Wi-Fi adapters I need and what software/steps as well?  All I want to do is transfer show between the units. The ability to archive content to DVD-R is a definitely plus, but not neccessary at this time.

Both of my HDVR2 units are running plain vanilla Tivo 6.21 software and both are bone stock (well, I did add a 160GB hard drive to one unit, but that's all). 

Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

This is the place. Do some reading. It's fairly easy to do!


----------



## TigerDave (Jan 13, 2003)

All 170 pages!?!?  I'll get started...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

just read the wiki in my sig instead
the readers digest version of the thread


----------



## TigerDave (Jan 13, 2003)

I finally got both of my HDVR2's hacked and am now using MVR successfully! Here are the steps I took to hack my two HDVR2 Tivos:

1.	Reviewed documents:
a.	Hinsdale How-To document 
b.	TiVo Zipper hack script
c.	Zipper Wiki/FAQ site
d.	Gunnymans Hacking your Series 2 DTivo... thread
e.	Rbautchs Enhancement Script​
2.	Purchased/downloaded software:
a.	Downloaded and burned an LBA48 Boot CD from PTVupgrade for $5.
b.	Downloaded and burned a Tools CD according to the Tivo Zipper hack script.
c.	Downloaded and burned an MFS Tools 2.0 Boot CD according to the Hinsdale How-To.​
3.	Prepped my network:
a.	Disabled WEP on my D-Link DI-614+ wireless router.​
4.	Hacked first HDVR2 Tivo (2 drives):
a.	Disconnected power and removed cover. Blasted out dust using canned air. 
b.	Removed both drives from Tivo.
c.	Installed both drives into my old Pentium II, Win 98 PC with the Tivo B drive connected to the Primary Slave (hdb) and the Tivo "A" drive connected to the Secondary Master (hdc). My Windows 98 hard drive was connected to my Primary Master (hda) and my CD-ROM was connected to the Secondary Slave (hdd).
d.	Booted with the MFS Tools 2.0 CD and backed up my 2 Tivo drives to the Win 98 hard drive by typing at the # prompt:
*mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb*​e.	With the backup done, I rebooted using the LBA48 Boot CD and then switched over to the Zipper Tools CD as described in the Zipper hack script.
f.	Replaced drives back into the Tivo and powered it up.
g.	I got stuck at the point where I needed to telnet into the Tivo. My USB wireless network adapter (D-Link DWL-120+) would not work, so I bought two other USB wireless adapters from CompUSA (Netgear WG111T, and Linksys WUSB54G) and a Linksys USB to 10/100 adapter (USB100M). Only the USB100M worked (the LINK LEDs never lit up with the wireless adapters). I successfully connected to the Tivo from my PC using the USB100M and a CAT5 crossover cable. I could finally ping the Tivo and telnet into it. So I ran the script (sh tweak.sh) and answered the questions in the Enhancement Script. One completed, I removed my phone line.
h.	At this point, I asked a few fellow forum members what wireless adapter they recommended for use with my HDVR2s. WillowTheDog replied and said that he was using a Linksys WUSB11 v.2.8 adapter. I ordered two off eBay for around $50 and then patiently waited. Once I received them, they plugged right in and the LINK LED lit right up. Success! I could finally ping and telnet into the unit wirelessly. Life was good.​
5.	Hacked second HDVR2 Tivo (1 drive):
a.	Disconnected power and removed cover. Blasted out dust using canned air. 
b.	Removed hard drive from Tivo.
c.	Installed drive into my old Pentium II, Win 98 PC with the Tivo drive connected to the Secondary Master (hdc). My Windows 98 hard drive was connected to my Primary Master (hda) and my CD-ROM was connected to the Secondary Slave (hdd).
d.	Booted with the MFS Tools 2.0 CD and backed up my Tivo drive to the Win 98 hard drive by typing at the # prompt:
*mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc*​e.	With the backup done, I rebooted using the LBA48 Boot CD and then switched over to the Zipper Tools CD as described in the Zipper hack script.
f.	Replaced drives back into the Tivo and powered it up.
g.	Connected the other new Linksys WUSB11 v.2.8 adapter and was able to telnet in wirelessly and run the Enhancement Script.
h.	Removed the phone line.​
6.	Transferred recordings (MVR, or Multi-Room Viewing):
a.	Now that MVR was enabled, to transfer a recording I simply brought up the Now Playing List and scrolled to the bottom where the other Tivo DVR appeared. I selected it and then saw the list of recording on that unit.
b.	I select the show I want to transfer and it starts transferring. I can try watching it while it transfers, but its best to wait 5-10 minutes so you dont run into any lags (in other words, allow the buffer to fill).​
7.	Secure wireless network:
a.	Rather than re-enable WEP, I chose to use MAC filters. With this option, I can set my router to only permit devices with certain MAC addresses to connect wirelessly (for the newbie, every network device has a unique MAC ID.)​
THE END


----------

